# Hỏi giá sữa Kid Essential nhập khẩu và xách tay?



## Vũ Minh Hương (12/12/20)

Các mẹ cho em hỏi sữa kid essentials nhập khẩu vs sữa xách tay có khác gì nhau không ạ? sao em thấy mấy người bán sữa xách tay bán đắt hơn nhiều quá, em mua ở bibomart có hơn 550k thôi


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (12/12/20)

Không khác nhau nha, thành phần là như một, chỉ có điều là mang tiếng xách tay nên đắt thôi.


----------



## trần phương thanh (12/12/20)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Không khác nhau nha, thành phần là như một, chỉ có điều là mang tiếng xách tay nên đắt thôi.


Vậy mà em cứ nghĩ khác nhau luôn ý chứ


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (12/12/20)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Vậy mà em cứ nghĩ khác nhau luôn ý chứ


Việt Nam mình nhập khẩu sẽ có công ty đảm bảo đó, nên yêm tâm hơn, còn sữa xách tay có ai bảo hành cho mình đâu.


----------



## trần phương thanh (12/12/20)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Việt Nam mình nhập khẩu sẽ có công ty đảm bảo đó, nên yêm tâm hơn, còn sữa xách tay có ai bảo hành cho mình đâu.


Đúng ha, giờ mới hiểu ra nè.


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (15/12/20)

Mình mua ở thế giới sữa cũng giá đó, mà chị mình mua tận 600 mấy luôn, hỏi mới biết là mua hàng xách tay, nên mình cũng phân vân dễ sợ luôn.


----------



## Gia Nghi (15/12/20)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Mình mua ở thế giới sữa cũng giá đó, mà chị mình mua tận 600 mấy luôn, hỏi mới biết là mua hàng xách tay, nên mình cũng phân vân dễ sợ luôn.


Hihi, Việt Nam mình đã có công ty TVV phân phối sữa KE rồi, tại mn không tìm hiểu ý chứ, sữa nhập về Việt Nam bây giờ toàn đã có nhà phân phổi đảm bảo và được kiểm duyệt bởi bộ Y Tế cả mà.


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (15/12/20)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Hihi, Việt Nam mình đã có công ty TVV phân phối sữa KE rồi, tại mn không tìm hiểu ý chứ, sữa nhập về Việt Nam bây giờ toàn đã có nhà phân phổi đảm bảo và được kiểm duyệt bởi bộ Y Tế cả mà.


Nghe thông tin này an tâm ghê, thế là có thể mua sữa của các nhà phân phối uy tín rồi nhỉ?


----------



## Gia Nghi (15/12/20)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Nghe thông tin này an tâm ghê, thế là có thể mua sữa của các nhà phân phối uy tín rồi nhỉ?


Chính xác, mình cũng mua được hơn chục lon cho con mình rồi nên mình mới dám nói vậy đó.


----------



## văn khánh trang (15/12/20)

Nếu mua online thì mua ở đâu được hả các mom?


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (15/12/20)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Nếu mua online thì mua ở đâu được hả các mom?


Bạn cứ lên trang fanpage nè, ở đây sẽ được tư vấn kĩ nha.
https://www.facebook.com/KidEssentials.dinhduongdaydu


----------



## văn khánh trang (15/12/20)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Bạn cứ lên trang fanpage nè, ở đây sẽ được tư vấn kĩ nha.
> https://www.facebook.com/KidEssentials.dinhduongdaydu


À rồi, vậy giá có kahcs gì bên ngoài bán không ạ?


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (15/12/20)

văn khánh trang nói:


> À rồi, vậy giá có kahcs gì bên ngoài bán không ạ?


Không chênh lệch lắm, nhưng được cái an tâm vì đảm bảo đó, mom cứ tham khảo đi.


----------



## Như Ngọc (15/12/20)

Em nghe nói công ty TVV nhập khẩu sữa KE phải không ạ? vậy mình nên mua ở đâu thì ok nhất.


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (15/12/20)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Em nghe nói công ty TVV nhập khẩu sữa KE phải không ạ? vậy mình nên mua ở đâu thì ok nhất.


Chị mua ở siêu thị Mẹ và Bé thì đều có thông tin nhập khẩu và phân phối bởi công ty VTT.


----------



## Như Ngọc (15/12/20)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Chị mua ở siêu thị Mẹ và Bé thì đều có thông tin nhập khẩu và phân phối bởi công ty VTT.


dạ, để em tìm thêm chứ chỗ em ko bán sữa này ấy, khi lên phố ms mua đk.


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (15/12/20)

Như Ngọc nói:


> dạ, để em tìm thêm chứ chỗ em ko bán sữa này ấy, khi lên phố ms mua đk.


Vậy em tìm hiểu trang page này đặt hàng cũng ok nè.
https://www.facebook.com/KidEssentials.dinhduongdaydu


----------



## Như Ngọc (15/12/20)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Vậy em tìm hiểu trang page này đặt hàng cũng ok nè.
> https://www.facebook.com/KidEssentials.dinhduongdaydu


Dạ, em inbox luôn đây, cảm ơn chị nha.


----------



## Diễm Lệ (15/12/20)

Sữa KE tốt ha, thấy mẹ nào cũng mua cho con uống cả.


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (15/12/20)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Sữa KE tốt ha, thấy mẹ nào cũng mua cho con uống cả.


Sữa này tốt mà, nhât là đối với hệ tiêu hóa và hấp thu dinh dưỡng tốt lắm ấy.


----------



## Phương Thùy (15/12/20)

Theo mình thì thôi đã thành phần như nhau thì đặt trong nước cho tiện, chứ đua hàng xách tay nhiều khi lại trúng hàng giả thì khổ


----------

